# carwash with lightbar...



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Normally I hand wash my truck, but seeing as time is becomming scarce for me lately, I was wondering if anyone has run their truck (pending it fit) through an automatic carwash with a lightbar on it.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Embalmer said:


> Normally I hand wash my truck, but seeing as time is becomming scarce for me lately, I was wondering if anyone has run their truck (pending it fit) through an automatic carwash with a lightbar on it.


Yep
I have mine bolted to a backrack with locknuts, a low profile LED Show me bar and have never had a problem the few times I do go through the car wash.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

My truck sits way too high for automatic car washes. It is kinda nice sometimes to go through the auto......


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*depends*

if you have a classy chassy near you it will, click the link to check it out. -or at least the concept, state of the art automatic wash bays.
https://classychassycarwash.american-data.net/main/index.html


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have been handwashing my truck since I put my lightbar on, didn't think I could go through the carwash. I have a Whelen Mini-Strobe bar bolted to my BackRack also.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah mines a full size low profile code 3 excaliber lightbar, and its mounted directly to the cab roof. Im 100% sure it will fit, just dont know if anyone has let those heavy shamies run over theirs or not if you have a full size bar, as im more nervous of the brushes weight buckling it in the middle.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

The kind of car wash I'm refering too is the touchless kind, you drive in park and this big arm starts rotating around the truck spraying soap water than airblown dry.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmm never heard of these types before. Found one similiar here in Salem, so Ill go give it a whirl. Thanks


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd never take my truck through anything other than a touch less wash. The brushes beat the hell outta the finish. They leave some nice scratches and swirl marks. Hell I've even seen them rip molding and hub caps off cars. As far as the lightbar goes, I've never tried going through with one.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Touch Free Carwash*

:waving: Embalmer
I don't think you'd have a problem? Check with the someone or look for a height restriction. I like the automatic wash to clean the undercarriage. Keep them brakes line from rusty away. 

Pale Rider


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I was thinking of making a bracket for the backrack that lets the lightbar fold down to below cab height.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

crazymike said:


> I was thinking of making a bracket for the backrack that lets the lightbar fold down to below cab height.


The brackets you speak of are available through tow truck equipment suppliers. We use to own a wrecker business too, and we had several trucks with them. They were a must for getting into parking structures.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Like a foldable ROPS on a ZTR, good Idea.

I can't even imagin trying to get a car out of a garage with a tow truck, I have a hard enough time just gettin the Ram into on of those places.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Grn Mtn said:


> Like a foldable ROPS on a ZTR, good Idea.
> 
> I can't even imagin trying to get a car out of a garage with a tow truck, I have a hard enough time just gettin the Ram into on of those places.


I think a few companies are using ATVs now to yank them out to street level.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Metro Lawn said:


> The brackets you speak of are available through tow truck equipment suppliers. We use to own a wrecker business too, and we had several trucks with them. They were a must for getting into parking structures.


cool, I will look into this


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Awdirect has them.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Most tow companies have trucks small enough to maneuver in and out of parking garages. When I was towing cars, we had a truck that had a self loader wheel lift and was fairly low to the ground. Was super easy to take it on repo jobs because it could go anywhere.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Well guess I should post a pic of my toy, to show my concern. 

Still got to beef up the front suspention a little, then go get a blizzard 760lt for it. But still does well for off road towing


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Just throw some timbrens on and it'll be fine. That's all I had on my 04 1500.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Keep On Pushing*

waving: Embalmer,
I have a 2001 Dodge 1500, Timbrens, HD shocks and 10ply tires wesport No worries!

Pale Rider


----------

